# Brighthouse issues with Bolt



## McClendons (Nov 22, 2006)

I live in St Pete FL, and have Brighthouse. I've not been able to get it working after two tech visits, and hoping someone has ideas.

On the cablecard, I get one showtime channel, but the remainder are not coming through. Have rehit the card, thoughts?

More important, the tuning adapter (Cisco 1520) will tune to a Channel, the light will go solid, and everything works for about 45 seconds. At that point, the adapter light flashed quickly, the TV goes blank for 15 seconds or so, and then comes back with a solid green, After another 45 seconds, the same issue. Replaced it with a new adapter, and have the same issue. Any ideas? I did try with and without a POE filter and of course the adapter and TiVo are split (no pass through)

The techs they've sent did not know much on tivos, cards, or converters .

Thanks in advance


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

It is hard to find someone knowledgeable about this. I needed to call tech support and they paired the card but was having the same problem as you. They could not help me over the phone and was told that a tech visit was needed. I agreed bit politely ask the last to add a note requesting a tech that cable card knowledgeable. They came and fixed the problem. 

Long time ago I was having the same problem with my roamio pro and was lucky enough to get a person at tech support over the phone and he was able to fixed it. I think is a hit or miss. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

The guy you need to fix this is:

Gary Doda
Forums Manager
Corporate Communications
Bright House Networks
700 Carillon Park Suite 1
Saint Petersburg, Fl. 33716
Voice 727-329-2964
Fax 727-329-2900
Online: BHNtechXpert
Skype : BHNtechXpert

He will need your:
Cable Modem CM MAC 
Cable Card MAC 
Host ID 
Cable Card ID 
Tuning Adapter RF MAC (not eMAC)

You need to post it to him at:

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Definitely get in touch with Gary.

Some other suggestions/points:


what firmware does your STA1520 have? the current version is STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1901 and SARA v1.61.41.a203. you can check this under Settings > Devices > Tuning Adapter > Diagnostics
similarly, the current firmware for the SciAtl/Cisco cards PKEY2.0.1_F.p.0801 (under Settings > Devices > CableCARD > Installer Options).
also make sure the card _is_ paired, you should see "CP Auth Received" in the CableCARD screens


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

+1 for Gary. Did my setup online through DSL reports forum. Been rock solid with 2 TA's going on 3 months now.


----------



## McClendons (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Gary fixed it 1st try.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Not surprised he nailed it on the first attempt. I had truck rolls with both my installs as a backup plan for issues after I had Gary setup them up online through the DSL forum. Both installers were clueless about tivo, but they did give me new cables, splitters and POE filters so it wasn't a total waste of time. I couldn't imagine setting one of these up with the online help I got.


----------

